
Google Is Already Late to China’s AI Revolution - jonbaer
https://www.wired.com/2017/06/ai-revolution-bigger-google-facebook-microsoft/
======
mark_l_watson
Eric Schmidt said "All of them would be better off if they used TensorFlow" \-
talking of the three largest Chinese AI companies.

That statement may be a bit if a reach. I used TensorFlow on a customer
project last year and have several TensorFlow examples in the Cognitive
Computing book I wrote last year, but, TF is one of many fine tools for deep
learning.

